# Short Clen t3 Cycle - Bad option?



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Long story short I have dropped a lot of weight recently. Bit of DNP but but mainly the old fashioned way. Near 3 stone in total.

Anyway I want a 2 weeks blast to get a few more lbs off before the festive season. I don't really want to use DNP again although it seems the obvious choice. Just leaves me very weak and tired.

I dont rate T3 alone and have never ran clen properly. Someone suggested a few weeks of clen and t3 with good diet and cardio which is already in place. Is it likely to be worthwhile for a for week. Would need to start this week really. Obviously a 10 day DNP blasy would work but not sure if the same is true of clen and T3 or if I would be better off just deciding between DNP and more cardio, time is just becoming a restriction now. Will run GH for another week then stop so that water will come off and some weight but another few lbs would be nice as I was very overweight when parents saw me a few months ago so would be a nice suprise for them to see me as lean as possible. Gear use is low. GH 2x4iu a week. Little bit of test and tren and thats it, (250\pw) If the t3 clen option pointless for such a short timeframe?

Tempted by the DNP for 10 days starting Wednesday maybe. Have a new p[roduct (Black magic) that I want to try as I have not had personal experience of it and seem good on paper but only one way to find out.

Any advice? Will drop the carbs again as they have been creeping up


----------



## Tiger01 (Dec 27, 2015)

What kind of tren are you using


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not worth running T3 just for a couple weeks, it'll start to suppress your thyroid function by then and then you'll have to run a recovery protocol and still watch what you're eating for another couple weeks. Clen and DNP are both a good shout, totally up to you which. Obviously DNP is going to give you the best results but clen will be more tolerable.

EDIT: Well I just checked the date, think it's a bit late for this advice now. @Tiger01you complete tit why bump this thread now :lol:


----------



## Tiger01 (Dec 27, 2015)

Titties aye sannn


----------

